# Ecran IPOD nano 6 Fissuré



## gogrin (5 Janvier 2012)

Salut, je possède un IPOD nano 6 et malheureusement il est tombé et l'écran s'est fissuré.
Je voudrai savoir si on peut le réparer et les prix.
Merci beaucoup.
@+


----------

